# Furry Con Movie?



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 9, 2014)

*What is your favorite Furry con Movie?

Whether it be one that was made in 2005 or even further back, it doesn't matter!

Here is my Favorite:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJm3hwj-DZs
*
**

**

*​


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

Just watched the whole thing. Wow, that was really good. It made me cry haha x'D I so want to go to Anthrocon now!

I don't have a favourite movie per se, because I haven't seen any like the one you posted, but there is a music video I love, from Eurofurence 19 featuring Belo4ka a.k.a. Sofia Lioness, one of my favourite fursuiters - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e4GyvpzYWo


----------



## jorinda (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DyiAraPsWg
I like this video a lot, because one of our guests took so many nice memories and made them into a small story.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

That was good, but unfortunately I don't speak German =/ What were they saying?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

Only right answer.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

Not my sense of humour, I guess.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

Eiriol said:


> Not my sense of humour, I guess.



People like Fred and his friends are the only furry fans I can really identify with in the fandom. They don't take themselves too seriously, don't take their hobbies too far and will actually have a good conversation with you.
I really hope that when I attend my first con I will be able to find like-minded people.


----------

